# Port Mansfield 30.5 Beauty



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

This was caught in Port Mansfield by John Bailey using a Laguna Texas Wader II.... The fish measured right at 30.5 inches and was released to fight another day!

Good Job John-


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Nice fish. was he fishing with Danny?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

nice fish ,thats a big gal


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Good Job! Nice fish!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

WOW! Whatta Hoss!
Nice fish. Looks like Mansfield was flat, That's pretty uncommon.
When i lived down south (SPI) The wind blew about like it did here
yesterday all the time.
--Hop


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

What a fish....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*NOT w/ Neu*

Josh...

He was down there with his father and another fella that owns a house down there to my knowledge. His father just sent the pic... It was his first time to fish with his rods.

Not too bad for right outta the gate huh.

Jode


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

That there is a fish of a lifetime! Awesome fish, great pic.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What a beautiful fish and to think it is still out for someone else to catch... gives me hope of one day I could be in that picture...

thanks for sharing.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

what did he catch it on??? Im heading down in a couple of weeks


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great catch... how much did it weigh??


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*DATE and LURE*

It was caught December 29th with a Corky Fatboy....

JDS


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

wow...nice nice nice trout...im missing out on the action, lol!!!! im going to fish the JP griffon memorial tourney in Port Mansfield for the first time in may!!!! im so excited!!! the farthest south ive been is the yarbrough flats just north of the landcut! (baffin also)


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. Must have been the rod.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

In the immortal words of Frank Barone... HOLY CR&P

Only in my dreams is that big un...But thats why I keep going.

Kelly


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Weight*

This fish went 9.25lbs and she is still swimming around out there for someone else to catch!

JODE


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow, what a fish. Sure makes me want to go fishing.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] troy.
Beautiful fish and picture, especially using the hog-belly hold. I'm glad it was released.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Spekaholic (May 21, 2004)

What a beautiful fish! 

I'd also heard he caught 4 more over 25" that day. Great job on the release!


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

She's a nice one. Great catch!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Has to be the rod.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Me Too*

*Your fish looks just like the one I caught.*

*Seriously, jealousy is the only emotion that comes to mind.*


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*pic*

Try again


----------



## Beetle (Oct 17, 2005)

I was with team _High Strung_ when John caught this fish and suprised when I saw his picture on the web. I know he looks at several fishing sights, but rarely posts or sends pictures. Anyhow, he caught 5 trout over 5 lbs. (5 1/4, 6 1/2, 7, 7 1/4, & 8 1/4). He commented on how much he liked the rod, and I told him the same thing some of you guys said, "It must be the rod." He replied with something like, "not the size of the sword but the one who handles it." Four of the fish were caught on the lure mentioned, and one was caught on his custom red headed stranger. I'm a believer, my Ugly Stick fell off the boat in the ICW on the long ride back to port.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Jode.

I better get busy with my new rods !! Now if I could just find the water or where it went ??


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Picture*

Johns father Jack was nice enough to bring that photo by the booth at the Boat Show Saturday and of course I asked if I could use it to post to the 3 websites we sponsor and he was kind enough to say yes, so thank you to Mr. Jack and John Bailey for letting us enjoy the photo.

Jode


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

nice fish nice pic


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

wow, that's a really nice fish you got there. You can email me the picture and I can post it up on my grandfather's site (corkybandl.com). What color fatboy did you use? I tend to throw just the pearl fatboys, I airbrush my own touches on em though :smile: . By the way, im Paul's youngest grandson Jake. My brother and I are starting up our own lure business, and in a couple of months we'll be producing the devil, mullet, and shrimp tails. No corkies yet. www.brownlures.com is our site. Just drop me an email, [email protected] and I'll get that picture up for ya.

Jake


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Jake I think I met you at your grandfathers place the week before Christmas. You guys were taking inventory or something. He gave me that new cork he had just gotten and we talked about making a "lure retreiver". Was that you? If so welcome to the board.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry I looked at your site I believe it was Jason.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Trout Of A Lifetime!


----------



## triplethreat (Dec 31, 2005)

I can't believe he threw it back! Thems good eatn'!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Hell of a fish, John. Congrats.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

That is truly a beauty! Congrats.


----------



## SenorSheephead (Jul 10, 2004)

its awesome that he released it. happy to them genes will still be swimming and producing many more "trophy" trout


----------



## bourbon3 (Sep 13, 2005)

great lookin fish. i would of had trouble letting that one go. but im glad he did.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Great fish I saw that pic on wadefishing.com Caught on a corky


----------

